

The Three Pillars of Government Trust Have Fallen - sinak
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/08/nsa-spying-three-pillars-government-trust-have-fallen/

======
nickff
Trust should not be required in matters of privacy. If the government
respected the 4th [1] and 10th [2] amendments to the constitution, privacy
would be guaranteed, as it is clear that reading one's electronic
communications is either unreasonable search and seizure, or not a power
granted to the federal government. It is unfortunate that the vast majority of
the population only supports faithfully following the constitution when they
agree with it.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fourth_Amendment_to_the_United_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fourth_Amendment_to_the_United_States_Constitution)

[2]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tenth_Amendment_to_the_United_S...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tenth_Amendment_to_the_United_States_Constitution)

------
hyperventilator
>demanding an end to the unconstitutional NSA spying.

Spying on on Europeans, Australians etc. is clearly constitutional. So where
does that leave us? Other nations hating America because their own governments
want access to the data but can pawn off the blame. Brilliant.

